# Adult Swim Anime



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 12, 2010)

The only Anime I've ever seen is the stuff on Adult Swim, and some of the old shows that used to show on Toonami. So let's talk about that stuff!

Does anyone here still watch the Adult Swim anime block on saturdays? I am enjoying Kekkaishi.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

I used to watch DBZ and Kenshin. There was a point where I loved the entire block. That was like, 7 years ago. Since then I haven't come across an anime that I enjoy watching =/


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not that much of a night owl, so I can't say I have aside from Cowboy Bebop, Inuyasha and FLCL.  Wolf's Rain I tried staying up for and failing many times, so I ended up taping the episodes to watch the next morning.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 12, 2010)

They've really been going downhill as of late. I think Kekkaishi is so-so (Except for Madarao. <3). The anime is over, but the manga isn't (Which is usually a stupid move.). Bleach is alright (Even though it's filled with... fillers.). FMA Brotherhood is good, except for some of the dub's cast (Like May Chang...). Everything else (Minus Cowboy Bebop.) gets boring quick. I'm gonna be pissed if all they have to offer for the rest of the year is Inuyasha: The Final Act.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know why they've never shown something like Hellsing or Gurren Lagann on Adult Swim.  It's always shit like Inuyasha and S-Cry-Ed and Bleach.

Cowboy Bebop and FLCL are at least solid old standbys, but how many times have we seen the complete series of each now?


----------



## Attaman (Aug 12, 2010)

Surprised they haven't repeated Lupin III and Outlaw Star showings.  I mean, those would probably draw in more viewers simply for the sake that they _aren't_ Naruto / Bleach / Inuyasha-like shows.  At least for Lupin III, I don't think it'd be particularly hard to get a lil' permission for a season / series or three even.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Surprised they haven't repeated Lupin III and Outlaw Star showings.  I mean, those would probably draw in more viewers simply for the sake that they _aren't_ Naruto / Bleach / Inuyasha-like shows.  At least for Lupin III, I don't think it'd be particularly hard to get a lil' permission for a season / series or three even.


 
They lost the rights to both shows and didn't bother to get them back. They had a bump showing which shows they still have the rights to. It was basically every show we've seen as of late.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 12, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> They lost the rights to both shows and didn't bother to get them back. They had a bump showing which shows they still have the rights to. It was basically every show we've seen as of late.


 It's not like getting them back would be particularly bad.  Again, it would probably help them to have something other than their current shows running.  Why wouldn't they bother renewing the rights?

Oh, yeah, that costs money and CN (and the things on it) is $$$.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know w hat that is but when I was a little kodomo I always used to tots magots watch Doraemon and Poriana Monogatari pretty hardcore. (blush


----------



## Aetius (Aug 12, 2010)

Does the Boondocks count?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

Crusader Mike said:


> Does the Boondocks count?


 
It's awesome enough that it can if you want.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2010)

Detective Conan/Case Closed was interesting when it was on Adult Swim. The way some of those cases were put up, you could sort of find something was up and not feel like an idiot when it's solved because, once more, you could have caught the hints.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 12, 2010)

Meh, real otaku download subs.


----------



## Shico (Aug 12, 2010)

I found their recent bump funny
"any shows you were sad to lose the rights to
-Futurama
any shows you were glad to be rid of 
Reign"

Because oh dear god what where they thinking with Reign the conqueror?! I only watched tidbits of it and snorted every time at the "mankini" outfits XD

On onother note

Loved the first 2/3rds of Wolves rain, the last 1/3 was a bit too sick/dark for my taste and the ending was "HUH?!"

Lost interest in Inu Yasha, Yuyu Hakusho and Bleach because of so much filler >_<

Seen Cowboy Bebop, Ghost In the Shell and FLCL all the way through and more than once.

Kekkaishi has been kinda "meh" till just last week, before last week the only ep I liked was with Yoki the green demon with that girl.

Seen Fullmetal Alchemist more than once, I am enjoying Bortherhood and I feel bad for anyone who gave up watching it becasue the first few episodes were pretty mucha  recap of the first part of the last series because damn does the plot ever change!!!!!

Watched all of Trigun and loved it, through my memory of the second half of the series is a bit fuzzy (random black cat ftw!)

Seen Code Geass all the way through...the plot is a fucking rollercoaster and I would not say i loved it but it did cause me to cuss outloud when the episodes ending with some hige plot twist and a cliffhanger

seen Deathnote more than once and loved it

What the fuck happened with Geko State? I was liking it and they like quit showing it (it was kind of a Gundam type thing)

As for the other anime they have shown, well they were on at times of the night/during times of my life where I could not stay up so I never got into Blood, Lupin, or whatever the hell else they had on....


----------



## Shico (Aug 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Meh, real otaku download subs.



I think that is why anime ratings are so low, many fans cannot wait and watch it online, or hate dubs and watch the subs. When I found out about FMA Brotherhood I chose not to watch it online because its kinda a pain to do with my stupid computer and I assumed it would show up on AS, and it did, but I bet part of the reason FMA-B is never in the top 3 ratings is because a lot of fans already watched it online.


----------



## Squallster (Aug 15, 2010)

I used to watch toonami as a kid and was shocked when I found out they canceled it. Gurren Laggan would probably be a great addition to adult swim, or actually Fairy Tail but, neither of them are really that graphic to be put on the late.....


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

The only anime I try to watch on AS is FMA: Brotherhood. 

They should add Soul Eater.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> The only anime I try to watch on AS is FMA: Brotherhood.
> 
> They should add Soul Eater.


 
They restarted it

Soul Eater would be a good addition


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> They restarted it
> 
> Soul Eater would be a good addition


 fffffuuuu

This is why I prefer to buy the box sets as opposed to watching it on TV. Plus you get a lot of extras.


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 15, 2010)

Adult Swim is the same old popular shyte all the time. I miss Toonami, and I REALLY miss G4's Anime Unleashed.


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Crusader Mike said:


> Does the Boondocks count?


 It's technically anime. 



Toraneko said:


> Meh, real otaku download subs.


 Fuck your downloading. I buy DVDs. >:C


----------



## Asswings (Aug 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's technically anime.



Wat.
No. No it isn't.
Yes, it is based off a comic, but an American comic, I have one of the compilation things.


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Wat.
> No. No it isn't.
> Yes, it is based off a comic, but an American comic, I have one of the compilation things.


 I'm talking more about the way it's stylized.
Kinda in the way Avatar is American but still considered an anime to most.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 15, 2010)

Kekkaishi got more interesting when I found out Madarao is gay. And we all know that Inuyasha: The Final Act is going to happen whether we like it or not.


----------



## Boom (Aug 15, 2010)

Tenchi Muyo.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 15, 2010)

I always had to tape Trigun since I still had a mandatory bedtime back when it was on (and there was always one episode I'd miss 'cause I ran out of tape or I set the VCR for AM instead of PM or forgot to do daylight savings or something).  Then I had sort of a ritual with watching Detective Conan while drinking a mug of herbal tea, since it was always the last thing I'd watch before going to bed.

Lately, I haven't been paying much attention to AS's anime block since I wouldn't be able to make sense of InuYasha, Ghost in the Shell, and Bleach if I jumped in this late in the series, and I've already got Cowboy Bebop in its entirety on DVD.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 15, 2010)

Shico said:


> I think that is why anime ratings are so low, many fans cannot wait and watch it online, or hate dubs and watch the subs. When I found out about FMA Brotherhood I chose not to watch it online because its kinda a pain to do with my stupid computer and I assumed it would show up on AS, and it did, but I bet part of the reason FMA-B is never in the top 3 ratings is because a lot of fans already watched it online.


 
Yes but not everyone lives in America.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

i miss toonami with a passion.. cowboy bebop is my ultimate favorite ever.. but i like gantz and area 88 too =]

and for adult swim? super jail. ;D


----------

